# Prying eyes as I try to work........



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

All I wanted to do was get a little vaccuming done. So I asked the pups to go outside and play for just a few minutes. But, everytime I walk by the door, ......... there they are with those begging, sad, heartwrenching eyes; staring at me. Jeez.... why do they do this to me? Is 15 minutes too much to ask.......... LOL!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those retrievers don't like to be far from their peeps.  Oakly get worried if I get left alone in the house or even the bathroom too long. :doh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

mom, let us in!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I never have to worry about them getting lost from me. They won't go anywhere without me! My hubby is totally amazed at the bond I have with 3 dogs.... ROFL!! He always knows where I am, because if he sees the dogs, he knows I'm there also.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

cute picture's! I have to put mason in his crate when I mop because he chases it, so I get those "eye's' too.

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine have those same faces when I am cleaning. I try not to break down, but tonight when I was mopping the floor they just laid on the floor with faces like that and I just left it until tomorrow. I couldnt stand it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

But mom!! Let us back in! Don't you like us anymore??


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...look at those fACES!! Now does the lab come to the door first? Every labbie I know seems to want to be on whichever side of the door they aren't on at the moment!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are the saddest eyes ever!!!! How precious!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Apparently so! I'd have had to stop working and let them in!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Aw that first picture is especially sad. How could you ask them to be out in the fresh air for a WHOLE 15 minutes while you clean?! Too cute.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They have very expressive faces, so sweet! Mine don't even run and hide from the vacuum if they are in the house, they strategically follow in my tracks to avoid the forward motion.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What are you doing on the computer? Go open that door and let those poor neglected dogs in.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh how sweet... common mom... we misses you!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> They have very expressive faces, so sweet! Mine don't even run and hide from the vacuum if they are in the house, they strategically follow in my tracks to avoid the forward motion.


I see you are a Lab lover as well as a GR lover. Don't they make wonderful buddies? Mine are like peas in a pod.... inseparable.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaawwwwwwww


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Love the first one with the paw on the door!!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> I never have to worry about them getting lost from me. They won't go anywhere without me! My hubby is totally amazed at the bond I have with 3 dogs.... ROFL!! He always knows where I am, because if he sees the dogs, he knows I'm there also.


LOL my hubby says the same thing, he calls the animals my entourage...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  that first pic is precious!!!

Love the "Pwease wet us in" look, too cute, they got that look down pat


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

ooohhhhhh...it's too much! My sappy heart can't take those looks! Let them in, mom...let them in!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase let them in, they look so sad mom








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't you just hate it when they do that? Maddie whines out in our mud room/laundry room because my mom is MAKING SUPPER...just can't be away for more than 15 minutes...

By the way guys...this will be my 700TH POST!! YIPPPEE FOR ME!!


----------

